# Training for the army



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok this is different to anything i have done and also is different to anything i have even posted about (with the exception of asking if i should join or shouldn't i join) but i was wondering if anyone could suggest any sort of training i could do to get ready for the army?

I am basically looking at training 5 days a week (maybe with going for a run on a Sunday and maybe swim on Saturday, so i guess you can say 7 but only the 5 is definite  )

So come guys if you know what i should be doing then please post away and i will do it. oh and i know i need to be running and to get my body fat down but at the minute what i have done is cut my calories and just basically gone for the healthy eating option.

So if there anyone on here that maybe able to help

Cheers Guys


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well what is it you need to do to get in ?

Ino for the marines its something like a 3 day fitness course etc which has alot of bodyweight exercises and jogging 2 mile in under 10 minutes etc.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Morning run followed by circuit style training IMO.

Build up your endurance slowly, isn't it 1 mile in under 15mins for the army, or 1 1/2 mile???? shouldn't be a problem tbh for ya mate.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just speaking to a mate whose signed up and he says its 1 and a half mile in 12 minutes.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Army Personal Fitness Test 2.4 km in 10:30 (Recruit Entry needs to be 11:30)

2 min press ups (44 needed)2 min sit ups (50 needed)

So, best to practice these tests once a week to monitor your progress.

Training wise I would recomend mon 3-5 mile jog

Tues Circuit training with lots of body weight exercises

Wed Rest

Thurs Interval training

Fri Circiut training again

Sat Fitness Test

Sun Rest

If you need any more help an exact training prog pm me your email address and i can forward one on to you.

Good luck mate, which regiment did you decide on joining?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am either going into the RMP or i have also been looking at the REME as a aircraft Techi


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I am either going into the RMP or i have also been looking at the REME as a aircraft Techi


Quite a contrast,best of luck whichever you choose.

As said concentrate on plenty of running and core exercises/circuit training


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> I am either going into the RMP or i have also been looking at the REME as a aircraft Techi


ooooohhh....no one likes the cozzers, esp the squaddies...lol


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Five-O said:


> ooooohhh....no one likes the cozzers, esp the squaddies...lol


To be fair no one in the REME likes techi's either! lol

He will be a SGT in 5 years!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

So in the REME if i join as a aircraft Techi i could get promoted to SGT in 5 years they never told me that!

Also if i sign up for 4 years do you know how it works in terms of continuing with the service, e.g do i have to re-sign for another 4 years or do i just carry on with my service but have a certain time to let them know if i am leaving e.g have to give them a years notice or something????


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

hello mate, I'm also jioning the army and ATM I'm Diong strengh training ( bill Starr) and max press ups once a week. I will eventuly start running every Sunday 1.5 mile in best time... If you can do the 1.5 miles to get in , you'll be fine ... They train you to get better and faster ... Doing some sprint intervall on the treadmill can be good . Ino I'm more intersted in BB and strengh ..... And hate running, but I will start running soon.

Also check out this site www.arrse.co.uk - army forum - loads of soilders to recruters to peaple wanting to jion .... Post your questions , I'm sure they get answerd

P.S

don't ask stupid questions like how to become a sniper etc becuase they will take the p!ss and recomend joining [3para] Call of duty clan , Lmfao.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

johnboy05 said:


> To be fair no one in the REME likes techi's either! lol
> 
> He will be a SGT in 5 years!


they only give them a starting rank for some instant authority.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I never knew that i could be SGT in 5years in the REME as a Techi so how about in the RMP how fast can i get to SGT then?


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> I never knew that i could be SGT in 5years in the REME as a Techi so how about in the RMP how fast can i get to SGT then?


Chris is after some authority because his mrs wears the trousers at home! :tongue10:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lux you devil you


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

what lux dont tell you is i wear his trousers lol


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

They promote quickly as a tech to keep the pay in line with the civvy equivalent. You usually sign up for 3 years AFTER training. So They pay for your quals and you give them 3 years active service. You should leave phase 2 as a lance corpral then in 1 year become a full corpral. You then can do your class 1 trade course and get promoted to sgt within a year or 2 after. The only thing is you have to commit to another 18 months. RMP is a slower promotion but you still leave training as a lance corpral, your still at the bottom of the pile but your get paid a bit more. However as an aircraft tech there is only 3 possible postings ( i think ) So not that much opportunity to move around. Have you considered electronic tech?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you in the army then John? if so what regiment you in and how long you been in for?

Where are the postings then for the aircraft Techi?

TBH i never even thought about the aircraft Techi til i went into the army careers center and they told me about it as i had the REME in mind as option 2 as you have to have 3 options but i had vehicle mechanic in mind and they said that Aircraft techi is better paid, got better prospects and also when going back into Civi street is better paid than any vehicle mechanics but i did have RMP as my first choice but now i aint to sure as i dont know if i want to do the Techi job in the REME or the RMP!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some good information there from johnboy05 the training program looks ok. Some of the information isn't correct, John is discribing the fitness test for serving soldiers not the test that is carried out by potential entrants at ADSC (Army Development and Selection Centre). The run is 1.5 miles or 2.4km (outside not on a treadmill) and there is no time that you have to achieve 'as such' because it depends on how well you do on the upperbody strength tests, ie good upper body slower run time excepted, faster run less upper body excepted. Also there is different standards for different jobs. There is *no* press ups and sit ups just pull ups and various strength tests.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Under 11:30 is what you should be aiming for for the mile and a half run. I usually advice to run 3-4 times per week for about 30-40 mins and regularally test yourself on the 1.5 miles (weekly, fortnightly, monthly what ever you choose). Measure the 1.5 miles in a car and go run it or 6 laps of an athletics track. Also practice pull ups, underarm chin over the bar when you lower lock arms out fully pause and back up again. As for the strength tests you are a member of this board and train anyway so trust me you won't have any problems there.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Your local AFCO or ACIO will have training programs, or if you want to pm your address i will post you one on tuesday but you will probably find it to easy as they are for everyone. You just need to work on your running, try and get as fast time as possible, on the day you may of just finished team tasks and your legs could be knackered from lifting or carrying, the camp could have hills on the route, it could be lashing down with rain etc etc. Train for the worst case.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> So in the REME if i join as a aircraft Techi i could get promoted to SGT in 5 years they never told me that!
> 
> Also if i sign up for 4 years do you know how it works in terms of continuing with the service, e.g do i have to re-sign for another 4 years or do i just carry on with my service but have a certain time to let them know if i am leaving e.g have to give them a years notice or something????


Steady with the 'he never told me that', there are 144 different jobs in the Army and 1400 different career paths and that is only one job that you are talking about. As for Sgt in 5 years there are lots of jobs where you would have the opportunity to get accelerated promotion but its never a definate. For example the Royal Signals have a foremans course which you can take as a junior rank and jump to SSgt if you pass. The Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers have the tiffy course where you can do the same, and that not just one job in each corps but many.

To get into the Army you have to meet the criteria for that job/trade whether its phyiscal, GCSE's, A levels etc but once you are in the Army it comes down to your ability and appitude. As an example i had a female join the Army as a VM she did very well in training and was offered to change to Aircraft tech or Avionics tech because she had the ability to do well and was out performing those who had been excepted for those jobs. And it works both ways so if you don't perform you can be down graded in your job.

Its sounds to me that you haven't been in the AFCO/ACIO that long and there is so much info on the Army you wouldn't believe. I could talk all weekend about it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Did i say 'tests' earlier i ment 'assessments':lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to get the medical forms done mate they can drag on for ages, and alot of people fail them so get that out of the way first then you can seriouly plan ahead.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Hijacked :tongue10:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks m8 appreciate it!

I cant get the medical forms done though til i start a application can i?

Also i dont really want to do an application until i know i am ready in fitness terms as i know i am ready in strength but not the running as this is one thing i have got to get right!

I think what i am gonna do is run in the morning and weights in the evening as usual or maybe weights in the morning and run in the evening who knows!

What would you suggest????


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fozy that is some serious post whoring, I dont think Ive ever seen such rampant whoring in all my life! Tall would be proud


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

Mae you joing as REME if you can.....more money and if your going Army air core side of it...you can go work with the Apache and have fun In Afghanistan, but yeah dont go RMP if Reme is an option, like its been said faster promotion and more money


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> You need to get the medical forms done mate they can drag on for ages, and alot of people fail them so get that out of the way first then you can seriouly plan ahead.


lol lol lol do people really fail to get in to the ARMY


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> Are you in the army then John? if so what regiment you in and how long you been in for?
> 
> Where are the postings then for the aircraft Techi?
> 
> TBH i never even thought about the aircraft Techi til i went into the army careers center and they told me about it as i had the REME in mind as option 2 as you have to have 3 options but i had vehicle mechanic in mind and they said that Aircraft techi is better paid, got better prospects and also when going back into Civi street is better paid than any vehicle mechanics but i did have RMP as my first choice but now i aint to sure as i dont know if i want to do the Techi job in the REME or the RMP!


I was A Vehicle Mechanic (A mech) in the REME for 7 years, but left last year. Its a good job but you tend to work ALOT of overtime as there is serious issues with manpower in the trade. Good thing about being a mechanic is the postings available, every unit in the army uses vehicles so there is loads of places you could end up. You also have the opportunity to go PTI, Para, Commando, SAS if its something you fancy. As a techi I think the postings are Colchester, Wattasham and it used to be Northern Ireland but im not sure now because of the withdrawal.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

What made you leave if you dont mind me asking i know everyone has their own reasons for leaving but what was it that made you decide to?

Also What Rank did you get to before you left?

Did you enjoy it and would you consider going back in again??


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

I just decided that I had had enough, and I wanted to become a pt. Joining up was the best decision i have ever made, seen and done so much you wouldn't believe mate. I got to lance corpral, which is about average for my trade. You cant make full corpral untill you complete your class 1 trade course but then you have to sign on for another 18 months.

I have considered going back in many times since i left especially as they offer 6 grand as a bribe to re join! Dont think i eva will tho


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

so if you have been in the army they now offer you an additional 6k to go back in as my friend use to be in and i dont think he knows that you can get that!

How did you become a PT was it in the army or outside it?


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

The bounty is only for certain trades. Its put there because there is a massive shortage of class 2 tradesmen within the Corps, yeah was a PTI for a few years then the army paid for me to get my PT quals for my re settlement package.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

juntamonkey said:


> lol lol lol do people really fail to get in to the ARMY


Only 1 in 10 applicants are successful, of the successful one's only 50% pass training. So yes is the answer to your question.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Fozy that is some serious post whoring, I dont think Ive ever seen such rampant whoring in all my life! Tall would be proud


Thanks Captain. Its not on purpose. :rolleye11


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris no you can't do the medical forms until you start an application, an average application takes 3 months, so there is plenty of time to get fit. Keep asking Johnboy questions about the REME as he is giving you some good info and he will know more about the REME jobs than me. The bottom line is that it will be hard for you with your young family so serious thought is needed. And at this stage don't concern yourself with the different jobs as you may not even be able to do those jobs.


Have a serious think about if its what you want to do.

If it is get the application started asap.

After your BARB test then think about different jobs.

Get running.
As for the jobs there is good and bad about all jobs, the most important thing is that you are happy at work, pay and quals are secondary as you will get retrained when you leave anyway.


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Only 1 in 10 applicants are successful, of the successful one's only 50% pass training. So yes is the answer to your question.


MMmmm having worked in an AFCO myself I know this not to be true...of course I know peolpe do fail but lets be fair it's quite rare....there is always some infantry needed not to mention the rest


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Get yourself running! Don't bother with weights, it will only cut into your recovery time.

And when you're not running, swim!

My Army application started today


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

juntamonkey said:


> MMmmm having worked in an AFCO myself I know this not to be true...of course I know peolpe do fail but lets be fair it's quite rare....there is always some infantry needed not to mention the rest


National stats is 1 in 10 which is fact, and the attrition in phase 1 and phase 2 training is currently around 50%, again fact.


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> National stats is 1 in 10 which is fact, and the attrition in phase 1 and phase 2 training is currently around 50%, again fact.


ok but its not ...FACT lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

juntamonkey said:


> ok but its not ...FACT lol


:boxing: My hamster will kick your parotts a**e


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> :boxing: My hamster will kick your parotts a**e


LOL , I eat them both for lunch ! Good protein


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Now Now guys keep it civil and i know that it is hard to get in but again people don't necessarily fail to get in they get deferred i think the name is( which means they just come back ) but yes people do fail to get in its not as easy as people think thats why the British army can be called the best!

Also i do know they do turn people away as i was in the career center the other day and i saw the career team turn away at least 2 or 3 people which is quite a lot considering i wasn't in there for that long, don't know why but yet again it just shows that they d turn people away and don't just accept everyone!

Also just as an update i do need to think of 3 different career options as i was told when i went in and again they said that the barb and also something else will decide on what jobs i can do but the technical ones also require certain different tests after as well, but the different jobs i have thought about are as follows;

MP (been thinking of this one for a while), Aircraft Tech (army guy told me about this), Ammo Tech (saw it on the dvd they gave me) and also been looking at port operator but don't know yet about this one it was only that you get all different licenses and also get posted to a regular place rather than keep getting moved so should be stable for my son (even though i don't think i would enjoy this personally though)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> MP (been thinking of this one for a while)


Why do you want to be hated?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

do running mate-lots of it, fartlek fast for mile ,then slow down till recover do up to 10k and you should be ok.

as for gym i would stick to chins ,dips,press ups and that will do - as you will get beasted at circuits.thats what i would do as its most relevant to what you would be doing.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Why do you want to be hated?


M8 i aint joinin the army to be liked, loved or even h8ed to be honest i could give a shi7 if ppl like me or if they dont i am joining for me and gonna be getting i want out of it for me and also my family not to make friends, if i do make friends then thats a bonus!!!!!!

hope you dont take this the wrong way but a lot of people have mentioned bout getting hated if i go in the RMP but i aint fussed as i know it offers good prospects!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have also come up with a diet and training sessions that i am goin to be followin as of

2moz!

I will post up everything that i am doing n also everything that i am eating, hell i may even start a journal!

so keep an eye out guys!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> M8 i aint joinin the army to be liked, loved or even h8ed to be honest i could give a shi7 if ppl like me or if they dont i am joining for me and gonna be getting i want out of it for me and also my family not to make friends, if i do make friends then thats a bonus!!!!!!
> 
> hope you dont take this the wrong way but a lot of people have mentioned bout getting hated if i go in the RMP but i aint fussed as i know it offers good prospects!


Its whats best for YOU mate, and your FAMILY...most important thing.

Just make sure your a decent and fair copper, some are good, some are seriously bad...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Its whats best for YOU mate, and your FAMILY...most important thing.
> 
> Just make sure your a decent and fair copper, some are good, some are seriously bad...


I will be mate honest 

TBH though i am now looking at different things that i can do i know that this would be a good thing for me to do but so would any techi job and to be honest i have been told by the guys in the army recruitment office that i would be better to get a job in a techi place as it will be better in Civi Street compared to just joining the RMP, and after all it is basically down to what is going to be good for me and also my family as already said!

I have also been told about something called an Ammo Tech as well which has got good fast promotion and also has got good possibilities of travel and postings, well thats what they told me again in the army careers place and i cant see them having any reason for lying!

The only thing i have got to do now is start an application so i can do the barb and see if am eligible to do these jobs as its all down to that apparently so we will have to wait and see!

Does anyone on here know anything bout either Ammo Tech or RLC give me some feedback on either of these please?????


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> I will be mate honest
> 
> TBH though i am now looking at different things that i can do i know that this would be a good thing for me to do but so would any techi job and to be honest i have been told by the guys in the army recruitment office that i would be better to get a job in a techi place as it will be better in Civi Street compared to just joining the RMP, and after all it is basically down to what is going to be good for me and also my family as already said!
> 
> ...


Id have to say id agree with them mate, serve your time, fatten up the pension, and then get out and take your skills, its a good idea mate, I seriosuly considered the RAF when I was younger.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

to be honest thats what they are on about but i don't know if i will stay in for longer but i also like the perks of the job as well as the pension scheme and also the "GOLDEN HANDSHAKE" i have been told about if you serve for a certain period of time which is basically 50k tax free which sounds nice!

TBH though i am going in for a number of reasons mainly cus i have wanted to since i was younger and i know it will eat at me if i don't go in and also i know that i want to travel a lot and also get a career and at my age this is one of the only ways that i am going to be able to do it and at the same time support my family!!!!!

I am now looking at all the tech jobs but the ones that have took my notice is Ammo Tech as well as Aircraft Tech which i mentioned before, but if i do that Ammo Tech i don't know what i can use that for in Civi Street????


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

> well thats what they told me again in the army careers place and i cant see them having any reason for lying!


Don't believe it, they will often try and push you in the direction they want...

(obviously not all though)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

if you manage your 22 years service then your a better man than me. i notice in a eailer post someone said its 3 years service but they changed it its now 4 then you can either stay in or get out.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

mate ammo tech is not a bad job very very busy tho i was RE bomb disposal but they do alot of tours, and i mean alot. RLC ammo tech is also fast promotion


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry to keep posting but if your looking for something you can use in civi street have you looked at the trades in the Engineers? brickie, sparky, plumber, fitter, chippie, draftsman, surveyor and BNSF. i was a fitter then i was posted to BD<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i have looked at these but tbh non of these have really took my fancie and tbh i want something that i am going to enjoy while in the army not just out of it, and thats why they suggested this to me.

I am only planning on going in for a while but who knows i may enjoy it and then want to stay for longer!

I just dont know what Ammo Tech could offer me in Civi street though as this is one thing i am getting confused about as i know what all the other jobs could offer me in Civi street but i dont know about Ammo Tech.

I also want to be able to travel and also do sport especially rugby and PL as i love weights but unfortunately the army does not allow BB as s sport as it is not recognized!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just cos your a brickie etc does not mean you do it. i know that some regt go all over the world building schools, thats the times you use your trade. like i said i was a fitter and posted too bomb disposal im out now and choose not to carry on with fitting but i know a few lads who were plummers who never touched the trade once. now they are out doing plumming earning decent money

ammo tech wont offer much at all, if your going to do this i think you need to have a good think. i know you say you want to travel and i did place like kenya, new zealand etc but i have a daughter now and after 6 months in iraq then been told in 1 years time i'll be in afgan missing the firsts of daughters life that was it for me.

sport in the army is great.

just choose carefully and i would do your our research. if you have a family have a good long think before you choose, travelling will put a big strain you your family.


----------

